# Fracino Contempo touchpad question



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Currebtly have a dual fuel Fracino on my bench, everything fine apart from one little thing that is bugging me.

When the machine is on all the touchpad led's illuminate, when one of the buttons is selected the rest go out apart from the one which is on.

This is purely cosmetic and doesn't stop the machine from functioning correctly in anyway, however I must of had 50+ Fracinos on my bench over the last few years and I have never had this where all the led's stay illuminated. Usually they are all out and only come on wghen pressed.

I am sure I read somewhere that there is a way to have them so they are either on or off, but I cant remmeber if that was for the Stafco Markus machines which I know you can pre-select to either have permanently on or flashing across.

If no one knows then it will be a sheepish phonecall to tech support on Monday morning.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Must say it's not something I have noticed when called out to repair/service a Fracino.

So, sorry, I can't help.......


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

wasnt sure if maybe something on the pcb, all the jumpers where missing so initially wasnt letting me programme the machine either, managed to sort that out but wasnt sure if another one would turn on/off the leds (i tried one on every set of pegs and it did not :/


----------

